# trouble posting pic's



## Capt. Forrest (Jan 5, 2005)

tried to post the pic of Christmas in south texas, and it didn't attach. I don't know whether the file size was too large or what. Any and all help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

when you try to attach and you're unsuccessful, it will tell you what the problem is...usually the picture is too big. Do you have software to reduce the size? if not, send me an email ([email protected]) and attach the pic. I'll reduce it and send it back to you so you can post it.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

A great little program (and free) is Irfanview. It's not Photoshop but it will do many things to images.
http://www.irfanview.com/

Make sure the image is in the correct format. (gif jpe jpeg jpg pps)
Size and format are the two big reasons images fail to post.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Capt. Forrest, the width cannot be greater than 650 pixels wide. If the pic is larger in size, it must be resized smaller. There is also a file size limit of either 300 or 400K. I forgot which. Resizing to a smaller size will take care of that limit also.

Good luck.
Mike


----------



## Capt. Forrest (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanks for all the help, i'm getting ready to try and attach the picture and see what it turns out like.


I will do it on the next reply.

Thanks again for everything.


----------



## Capt. Forrest (Jan 5, 2005)

*One More Try*

Okay, here it goes. First off, thank you for your patience, help and support. What a great place to learn new things.

I have a ton of pictures taken Christmas day down here (doesn't snow too much around Laredo) Let me know what you think, and how I could improve.

I hope the size adjustments and stuff worked.


----------



## Capt. Forrest (Jan 5, 2005)

*It Worked !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

i guess it's like catching a big trout, or harvesting a majestic deer. I guess I am a little off my rocker to get excited about learning how to attach the pictures and resize them and all. Thanks a bunch to all of you who shared your wisdom with me, now i can share some photos with ya'll.

Thanks Again.


----------

